# $1 Preps



## Johnnyfive (Jan 15, 2013)

I did a search and couldn't find a subject on this so if its been discussed before please excuse me.

One Dollar Preps.

From Dollar Tree:

AA & AAA Alkaline batteries...At 4 for $1 there hard to beat.

25 sq ft of Heavy Duty Aluminum Foil MADE IN USA

Alcohol fuel cans MADE IN USA

Trail Mix PACKAGED IN USA WITH PEANUTS,RAISINS, SUNFLOWER SEEDS, SOY BEANS FROM USA

Cotton Twine

Hand sanitizer MADE IN USA

Anyone else?


----------



## Transplant (Jan 10, 2013)

Love Dollar Tree...

Dish pans can't beat them they come in so handy

Manual can openers...never can have to many and they have some by Betty Crocker right now that are pretty good.

Heavy duty plastic clothes pins that look like gator clips. There are only like 6 or 8 to a pack but they hold up to the high winds here in the panhandle so they are worth it to me.

Spices...I have been able to pick up some really great spices there.

Another thing I buy there is mustartd - spicy brown mustard, dijon mustard and honey mustard. They all cost over a dollar in Wal Mart and the grocery store so this is a bargain for me.

Puzzle books for BOB bags...got to have those!


----------



## chick (Mar 25, 2012)

I know this one item doesn't even cost $1. and it's very tiny so it doesn't take up any space at all.
It is a pencil sharpener. 
Not only is it handy for sharpening meat roasting sticks or arrows, or pegs or ..... the list is endless, but it's also great for making nice thin shavings for starting a fire. 

Other good items:
Steel wool
spool of wire
magnifying glass or mirror
emergency blankets
rain ponchos


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I was just in a Dollar Tree yesterday and was going to post this same post this morning. Lots of good things in there. I couldn't stay long but will go back when i' off work.


----------



## showmegal (Sep 14, 2011)

Pasta, I watch specifically for the 24 and 32oz pkgs.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Great idea for a thread... and yes, I love Dollar Tree as well, but for some reason, I always seem to pass it by. :-/


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Dollar preps are nice, but I feel I'd have to pass on the majority of what the dollar stores sell. I'm not going to depend on the Chinese to get me through a disaster situation, especially when they can't even build a simple ceramic heater that lasts more than a day.


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

I was in the (Chinese) dollar store the other day, picked up some large containers of spices, and a bunch of shampoo, deodorant, toothbruses & fingernail things (for my trades bin) .


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm in my dollar tree so much, I'm on a first name basis with the employees! I stock up on toothbrushes, paste, flosses, plus small packs of water for BOB. The educational aisle had helped me stock up on pencils, erasers, and notebooks. It's a great place to get small things


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

dixiemama said:


> I'm in my dollar tree so much, I'm on a first name basis with the employees! I stock up on toothbrushes, paste, flosses, plus small packs of water for BOB. The educational aisle had helped me stock up on pencils, erasers, and notebooks. It's a great place to get small things


That kind of stuff is great. I should have specified mroe clearly in my post. Electronic/mechanical items I will pass right by. You can find older versions that kind of stuff that was MADE TO LAST in these great United States at yard sales, fleas, ect, and often, they are priced at the same buck that you can buy a new crappy Chinese one for.


----------



## Johnnyfive (Jan 15, 2013)

CapnJack said:


> That kind of stuff is great. I should have specified mroe clearly in my post. Electronic/mechanical items I will pass right by. You can find older versions that kind of stuff that was MADE TO LAST in these great United States at yard sales, fleas, ect, and often, they are priced at the same buck that you can buy a new crappy Chinese one for.


You will be very surprised at how much stuff there IS made in USA. Being raised in a UAW family my father taught me at a young age to always check to see where stuff is made.
I looked at the things I bought at the last trip

From Dollar Tree:

Sunbeam Ultra Performance AA & AAA Alkaline batteries...At 4 for $1 there hard to beat. Made by Energizer in USA.

25 sq ft of Heavy Duty Aluminum Foil MADE IN USA

Alcohol fuel cans MADE IN USA

Trail Mix PACKAGED IN USA WITH PEANUTS,RAISINS, SUNFLOWER SEEDS, SOY BEANS FROM USA

Cotton Twine CHINA

Hand sanitizer MADE IN USA


----------



## Johnnyfive (Jan 15, 2013)

Transplant said:


> Love Dollar Tree...
> 
> Dish pans can't beat them they come in so handy
> 
> ...


Its funny you said the can opener.. I bought one about a month ago and its still working strong. We do not use electric ones in my house and its hard to find a decent one that lasts from Wal-Mart or the like even at a $10 price tag..The dollar tree one worked so well we went and bought 5 to throw in the drawer.

We normally buy spices from Dollar general they have some 2 for $1. We have a couple dish pans we bought there also a couple years ago and use them when we go camping. Never thought about getting clothes pins from there...


----------



## Tactic12 (Dec 16, 2012)

At Dollar Tree they had some small Snap N Seal Containers that made good waterproof first aid kits for Bugout Bags. Wooden clothespins, & matches were a good fund in addition to everyone above.

I'd have to research the foil for bargain, might be possible to buy larger rolls elsewhere for less than $1 for each 25'. (I'm not sure yet, so don't shoot me). Lol


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I found a box of 300 strike anywhere matches on sale for $1/box.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

Gossners brand shelf storage milk .... super cheap at a $1 a quart .... expire dates are usually out 9 months or so .....


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Johnnyfive said:


> You will be very surprised at how much stuff there IS made in USA. Being raised in a UAW family my father taught me at a young age to always check to see where stuff is made.
> I looked at the things I bought at the last trip
> 
> From Dollar Tree:
> ...


Oh, I know. I check everything. Batteries are a good deal, they'll last pretty much the same as Duracell or any of the usual name brands. Lots of their food products are from right here, too. But there's a lot of other stuff that I would find useful that ain't from here. What'd ya rather buy for your kit? Plastic Chinese flashlight from the dollar store for $1.00 that the batteries barely fit in, or an old Coleman flashlight made in the states at a yard sale, likely they'll throw in the batteries, too, for $1.50? I know what I want. :2thumb:


----------



## bluestocking (Jan 10, 2013)

There are blogs related to items (not prep specific that I know of) one can get at dollar stores, for example Dollar Store Crafts and even one I think called Dollar Store Death Wish (for food of questionable quality found there). I have been known to get some items there, but a word of warning: sometimes the quality if what you pay for. While I have many storage items, mixing bowls, etc from dollar stores that are great, I have also gotten some items of shoddy quality. Many of the items are made in China and other places abroad and are not in good shape. Obviously YMMV and use your common sense!


----------



## Transplant (Jan 10, 2013)

Tactic12 said:


> At Dollar Tree they had some small Snap N Seal Containers that made good waterproof first aid kits for Bugout Bags. Wooden clothespins, & matches were a good fund in addition to everyone above.
> 
> I'd have to research the foil for bargain, might be possible to buy larger rolls elsewhere for less than $1 for each 25'. (I'm not sure yet, so don't shoot me). Lol


Word of warning about the foil it is thin. I am sure it would be great in an emergency if you didn't have anything else but I like my foil to be heavy duty. Especially if I am going to wrap a tater in it and toss it in the coals.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Packages of multiple lighters. Great for trade or just stashing everywhere with a candle for power outages.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I was looking at the candles. They have the Jesus an Mary candles in the tall glass for a buck. I wouldn't use them in a tightly closed area.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Dollar store is great for odds and ends that you know you can do but don't need name brand. Each B.O.B I have has a few lighters, matches and steel wool and 9v battery's all bought at the Dollar Store.
I also grabbed tupperware (TYPE) sealable bowls to put my B.O.B 1st aid kits in making them water tight.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

For waterproof container try Walmart. They are designed for food storage but . . . 

They have a clear, translucent bottom much like Tupperware but the top is blue plastic with four "ears" that snap down. 

I don't trust cheap batteries. I've been buying Duracell AA, AAA from some specialized seller on the internet that only sell batteries usually for less than $0.50/battery. I was even getting lithiums pretty cheap.


----------



## faeretech (Sep 25, 2012)

Mase92 said:


> Dollar store is great for odds and ends that you know you can do but don't need name brand. Each B.O.B I have has a few lighters, matches and steel wool and 9v battery's all bought at the Dollar Store.
> I also grabbed tupperware (TYPE) sealable bowls to put my B.O.B 1st aid kits in making them water tight.


At risk of sounding like an idiot, what is the steel wool for.? Thanks!


----------



## -JohnD- (Sep 16, 2012)

faeretech said:


> At risk of sounding like an idiot, what is the steel wool for.? Thanks!


You can short across a 9v battery with it and it will start a fire, you can also clean you cookware with it!!! 

And it doesn't make you sound lie an idiot...


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

JustCliff said:


> I was looking at the candles. They have the Jesus an Mary candles in the tall glass for a buck. I wouldn't use them in a tightly closed area.


Those are paraffin candles also known as 7 day candles. They burn at a very low temp. In fact you can spill the melted wax on your skin without burning your self. Yes, I have first hand experience of this. I use to add a zinc core wick to these to melt the whole candle in minutes. (I use to work at a night club as a performance artist to put myself through college.)

These candles are used in rituals of varying types and in churches. They are rather safe to use indoors even in small areas.

You can get them at the supermarket for $0.50-$1 each without the images of Jesus or Mary.

These are good for power outages.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

YOu can also make iron oxide out of steel wool which is a in gredient in Th ermite. Good for cleaning up rusty guns if you happen to make some scavenging finds or trade for some good but rusty guns. Strip paint too though I doubt I"ll be doing much of that post SHTF. Sure there are other uses too.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I stop by every time I go to the mall its in near my house.
Batteries
tin foil (were out today)
gauze/bandages/cortizone/antibiotics/aspirin
4 rolls of TP
Seeds-I dont really trust them, but they were 4 packs for a buck

I can only wonder what the cashier was thinking about my purchases...


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Immolatus said:


> I stop by every time I go to the mall its in near my house.
> Batteries
> tin foil (were out today)
> gauze/bandages/cortizone/antibiotics/aspirin
> ...


I prefer to buy 500 ft of tin foil at Costco. 25 ft boxes take up too much room.


----------



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

Do they sell plastic shower curtains there ? I cant remember  !


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

-prepper- said:


> Do they sell plastic shower curtains there ? I cant remember  !


At the dollar store? Yup! They are a very thin cheap plastic. If you plan on using it more than once I recommend going to a close out store like Big Lots and getting the shower curtain there. I have a few heavy duty ones I got for $3-6 each to protect our mattress when I was pregnant. I had a real fear of my water breaking while in bed.


----------



## BlissMommy (Apr 18, 2012)

I hadn't thought about using DT for my bug out bags. I go there for a lot of things actually. Combs and brushes, hair ties(I have three daughters and myself with lots of hair), clothesline, bleach, I don't like their batteries, they have never worked that well for me.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Shaving cream in the one dollar cans . I was recently at the dollar tree , I have enough razors to last me well over a year , but only one can of shaving cream . For 3$ I got enough to go two years !


----------

